# angeln an der saone



## dennis25 (1. März 2015)

Hallo ich möchte im Sommer an die saone fahren? 
Wie sieht es mit denn Bestimmungen für 2015 aus? 
Welche Schonzeiten?
Wie siehts mit Dem setzkescher aus? 
Ich habe es auf die karpfen abgesehen Könnt ihr mir eine stelle bei chalon sur saone sagen da wo auch nachts geangelt werden kann? 
Danke im voraus :vik:


----------



## rhinefisher (2. März 2015)

*AW: angeln an der saone*

Hi! Im Stadtgebiet von Chalon ist das Nachtangeln erlaubt.
Recht gut ist die Spitze des Camping Municipal - dort wo der Petit Doubs mündet.
Petri


----------



## Achim_68 (2. März 2015)

*AW: angeln an der saone*

Ich verschieb Euch mal nach _Angeln in Europa_ - vielleicht gibts hier noch mehr  Frankreich-Kenner, die weiterhelfen können.


----------



## PVS (10. März 2015)

*AW: angeln an der saone*

Die Schonzeit und spezielle Regeln würden mich auch interessieren. Der User "mok" ist glaube vom Fach, mal ihn direkt fragen.


----------



## PVS (11. März 2015)

*AW: angeln an der saone*

Schau mal da, ist alles gut beschrieben.  http://www.fedepeche21.com/


----------

